# The Bernard Arms, Great Kimble, Sept '14



## candleface (Sep 5, 2014)

Having driven past this pub every day for the last few months, we thought it would be an idea to actually stop and see if we could have a look. There is warning tape across the car park entrance but the pub is in the middle of nowhere so no trouble.

The pub has an interesting history, it is very close to Chequers, the Prime Ministers holiday home in the Chilterns, and a number of high profile political figures have stayed in the rooms upstairs, including Dwight Eisenhower, Ronald Reagan and Boris Yeltsin, as well as a number of British Prime Ministers from the last 30 years. David Cameron visited during Great British Pub Week 2010.

Sadly there is a lot of water damage in the building, which limited our explore to the ground floor. There are a number of places where the ceiling has already fallen in and water is still dripping through, limiting access to the guest rooms upstairs and the cellar.

The pub closed in late 2011, we believe around the end of October due to the presence of a carved pumpkin behind the bar.....

It was quite dark inside and we only had Maglites and a point and shoot camera so apologies if any of the pictures are a bit out of focus. The post is a little pic heavy.


Outside of the pub




[/url]DSC_0287 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Clever piece of advertising



[/url]DSC_0289 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Specials Board...



[/url]DSC04054 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Fan-powered 



[/url]DSC04047 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Looking a bit low in the pantry



[/url]DSC04035 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The boiler had seen better days



[/url]DSC04030 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Health and safety...



[/url]DSC04028 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Wouldn't want to flick that switch...



[/url]DSC04021 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Pipe come well away from the wall



[/url]DSC04018 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Ladies loo



[/url]DSC04013 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


In case of fire....don't bother



[/url]DSC04005 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Entrance to the restaurant



[/url]DSC04002 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Fire alarm panel. Didn't notice the cross until we were looking back on the pics



[/url]DSC03998 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Fuse box



[/url]DSC03996 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Old beermat



[/url]DSC03981 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


What was left of the beer dispense system



[/url]DSC03979 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Door to the gents



[/url]DSC03970 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Coaster



[/url]DSC03969 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Old bottle of port, 2005 vintage



[/url]DSC03959 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


Accommodation offer, ending August 2011....



[/url]DSC03949 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The old till drawer



[/url]DSC03940 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The pumpkin....



[/url]DSC03935 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The back bar



[/url]DSC03934 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The underside of the upstairs landing. Hence why we decided not to explore upstairs 



[/url]DSC03926 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


An old brewery sign



[/url]DSC03925 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The stairway down to the cellar



[/url]DSC03920 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG] 


The only bit of graffiti/vandalism we found



[/url]DSC03914 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]


The rusty old kitchen extract system



[/url]DSC03909 by candleface88, on Flickr[/IMG]



Thanks for looking, see the whole set at https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647207362516/


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2014)

Amazing how many prominent people have stayed here!Great collection of photos.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank, interesting history.

However, if it's real the pumpkin would have decayed within a few weeks of being carved. Even without carving they turn into a collapsed, soggy mess quite quickly!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 6, 2014)

Blimey that's gone down hill for only 4 years of abandonment! 
Brilliant, cheers for sharing!


----------



## chazman (Sep 9, 2014)

thanks,i love old pubs and clubs


----------

